
Ask HN: How can I get unbanned? - dutchbrit
So, someone posted this on HN. Do NOT click on the link hooked to the post. hxxps:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8676812<p>Basically it&#x27;s a jsfiddle with loads of img tags linked to HN causing loads of requests. I didn&#x27;t think when clicking, and my home IP got blocked. Emailed PG but I know he gets tons of emails and not sure if he&#x27;ll even see my message. How can I get my IP unblocked?
======
staunch
From
[http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/](http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/)
there's
[http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/#q45](http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/#q45)
which says to check
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4761102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4761102)
which describes how to unban yourself using the following URL

    
    
      http://news.ycombinator.com/unban?ip=<ip address>

~~~
dutchbrit
Thanks, this did the trick!

------
bdcravens
It should be noted that PG stepped down from running HN 8 months ago:

[http://blog.ycombinator.com/meet-the-people-taking-over-
hack...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/meet-the-people-taking-over-hacker-news)

------
TimMontague
Send an email to hn@ycombinator.com (it's the "Support" link at the bottom of
the page).

~~~
dutchbrit
Thanks!! I didn't notice that, email sent!

------
raldi
1\. Visit google.com

2\. Search for [how can I get unbanned from hn]

3\. Click first result

4\. Do what it says

------
Jonovono
Had this happen to me once when I opened my browser and it loaded a bunch of
HN tabs. I browsed through a proxy for a few days and then eventually my ip
was not blocked anymore.

------
xavel
Aw, now I'm really interested in seeing what the jsfiddle was, but the post
got killed... :(

~~~
dang
All it did was request 5000 user pages with common English words for names.

Everybody whose IP got banned because of this should now be unbanned. If not,
email hn@ycombinator.com and we'll take care of it for you.

------
sparkzilla
Here's how I did it: [http://newslines.org/blog/an-apology-to-giraffes-and-
hacker-...](http://newslines.org/blog/an-apology-to-giraffes-and-hacker-news/)

